# Zio patch - Does anyone bill for these?



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

Does anyone bill for these? What codes do you use the temp codes?


----------



## jlb102780

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Does anyone bill for these? What codes do you use the temp codes?



We are just starting to bill for these. And we are using the temp codes. I was suppose to meet with a rep today regarding the billing for these, but I was unable to make it in time. The rep is suppose to be sending me information though. Once I get it, I'll let you know what was sent. The only carrier we've seen pay for the one's we've billed so far is Aetna.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

jlb102780 said:


> We are just starting to bill for these. And we are using the temp codes. I was suppose to meet with a rep today regarding the billing for these, but I was unable to make it in time. The rep is suppose to be sending me information though. Once I get it, I'll let you know what was sent. The only carrier we've seen pay for the one's we've billed so far is Aetna.



Thank you I would appreciate that very much. We are just getting started too.


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany

We have been using the patch monitors for a while and we bill out 0295T unless it is medicare in which case we bill out 0296T and 0298T. we do have to appeal with some insurances but usually get payment by sending in an explanation of what the patch monitor is along with chart notes from the visit prior to monitor placement and the follow up after the monitor is worn. I know that Providence and ODS require auths. that has been our experience anyway.


----------



## jlb102780

Well I was finally able to meet briefly with the Zio Patch rep. I have a scheduled meeting with their billing people in 2 weeks. 

When I did meet with the rep, I was able to see the actual Zio Patch device. I must say, I 100% believe this will one day replace the 24 hr holter's. The device is very easy to use and extremely small. Very convenient for the patients. 

Upon meeting with her, we spoke about the codes available (0295T-0298T). In the beginning she was suggesting for us to bill the commercial carriers with the global (0295T) and Medicare with only the hookup (0296T) and Interp (0298T). I explained to her, we only bill what is supported. If we are only doing the hookup and interp, then that's all we will bill for. There were a few that slipped out under the global (0295T) in the very beginning and we then received a bill from the device company for their TC portion of the service (0297T). OMG, it was more than what the insurance carrier reimbursed us! We won't be making that error again!

Another stump we are hitting with this service is our providers are now reimbursed off WRVUs and these codes have none yet, so that is a downfall I see right now as far as that goes. Hopefully these codes will graduate from a category III and then be assigned WRVUs in the future. 

Once I meet with the billing people and get what they have to say, I'll forward along. Hope this helps answer any questions others may have about this service for now


----------



## jewlz0879

Our physicians were using it but were losing money bc were receiving no reimbursement and paying OOP for the patches. I agree - MUCH better than that big ole' Holter to lug around. Hopefully, Ziopatch will get it's own CPT code with RVUs and not a Cate III.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

jewlz0879 said:


> Our physicians were using it but were losing money bc were receiving no reimbursement and paying OOP for the patches. I agree - MUCH better than that big ole' Holter to lug around. Hopefully, Ziopatch will get it's own CPT code with RVUs and not a Cate III.



And so then how do we bill for these temp codes whether we will be reimbursed or not? I was thinking we are supposed to figure the amount of what to "charge" with a procedure that is close to the ziopatch. The holter monitor I guess. But ultimately we will be paid what the insurances pay or NOT. lol


----------

